# Replacing Plow Vehicle



## wsmm (Jan 15, 2002)

Looking to replace my exitsing plow vehicle (79 Rancharger with Meyers plow) this spring with another used unit. Ram is getting tired and extremely rusty. Unit is only used to plow my drive (about 1/2 mile dirt through woods and open field) and my brother in laws drive (not a large drive at all). I'm situated in Mid-Michigan. Can't say I've been happy with my Meyers unit the past 3 or 4 years. 1 coss over valve, 1 angle cylinder and going on 3rd "C" valve. Been told swelling of "C" valve is quite common?

I know most answers will be subjective but I'm looking on what you would recommend for both a replacement vehicle and replacement plow.

I'm sort of leaning towards an old ford bronco or bronce II or S-10 Blaser or Jeep CJ style. Also looking at 6 cylinder or smaller with an auto trans.

Please feel free to let me know what your choice would be an why?

Thanks,Bill


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

wsmm;744893 said:


> I'm sort of leaning towards an old ford bronco or bronce II or S-10 Blaser or Jeep CJ style. Also looking at 6 cylinder or smaller with an auto trans.


Pre '78 Broncos are either rusted junk or $$$$.
BroncoII & S10, cheap but won't push as well as the bigger Ramcharger you have.
Jeep CJ, sort of like the old Broncos, if they're in good shape they sell for a premium just because they're jeeps.

I know you said smaller but my recommendation would be a full size Bronco or Blazer. And I'd try to find one with a Meyer plow on it. Then you can take your current pump, controls, cylinders and throw them in the back for extra weight and spare parts. No matter what brand plow you have there's nothing like having a spare pump to bolt on when yours gives out during a big storm.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Ever consider a tractor? (Just going by 1/2 mile dirt, woods and open field.) Might come in handy for other things too.


----------



## wsmm (Jan 15, 2002)

*Reply to try tractor*

I currently have a Ford 2N with a front loader and back blade as a backup. Plowed with it for many years. It can't handle the real heavy snows efficently, plus at 65 and with arthritis I find that the cold no longer agrees with me, getting soft in my old age. Plus I'm working full time 12 hour days, so time is becoming a premium when it comes to removing snow.

Bill


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Why do they call it arthritis it more like arthir wrongus.  Keep driveing your Ram until ya have ta hang onthe steering wheel to keep from falling through the floor.  OK I"ll be serious.  Sounds like a good idea to get another truck maybe a 3/4 Ton with Meyers so that your investment in the Ram will p ay off with spare partstymusic


----------



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

The s10 might be good with a western suburbanite if your only doing your driway and some little things and you could use it for miscolaneos things in the off -season. good luck!



Chevy avalanche 1500 w/western midweight poly 7'6''
bobcat 753 w/steer plow 7'


----------



## gmcplowtruck (Jun 13, 2007)

i have an 2001 dodge ram 2500 4x4 auto with meyers 7 1/2 power angle plow and snow ex tailgate spreader new tires brakes and roters will sell for $5500 there are pics of it on here buy another ram with meyers thats what i use to plow with let me know if your interested


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

Skid Mark;745453 said:


> The s10 might be good with a western suburbanite if your only doing your driway and some little things and you could use it for miscolaneos things in the off -season. good luck!
> '


If it's anything like the long gravel drives I've plowed I think that suburbanite would be junk in no time


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

I also agree with a full size Bronco or Blazer. Something with some muscle to push thrugh the deeper snow with. You can't beat a short wheel base vehicle for getting turned around while plowing either. If you go with the Bronco II or even an s10 blazer there isn't much weight or as much power to them as there is with a full size. As far as the plow unit, I would take into consideration of how trusty your current plow has been before I bought another one just like it. If it has performed excellent in the past (with minimal problems), then your next one sould work excellent as well.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I have see tons f250 with plow on craiglist near Detroit if you want check that http://detroit.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=f250 plow

Have you thought F150 or F250?

I know guy want sell 86 f250 with brand new 351w that have meyer plow on it. for $1,000


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

There are a couple good old Dodges on Ebay for short money with plow. nothing plows like a Dodge

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1991-DODGE-RAM-250-C-H-E-A-P-PLOW-TRUCK-IN-JERSEY_W0QQitemZ330306054492QQihZ014QQcategoryZ39413QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

wsmm;744893 said:


> Looking to replace my exitsing plow vehicle (79 Rancharger with Meyers plow) this spring with another used unit. Ram is getting tired and extremely rusty. Unit is only used to plow my drive (about 1/2 mile dirt through woods and open field) and my brother in laws drive (not a large drive at all). I'm situated in Mid-Michigan. Can't say I've been happy with my Meyers unit the past 3 or 4 years. 1 coss over valve, 1 angle cylinder and going on 3rd "C" valve. Been told swelling of "C" valve is quite common?
> 
> I know most answers will be subjective but I'm looking on what you would recommend for both a replacement vehicle and replacement plow.
> 
> ...


you can find a decent 1/2 ton with some miles on it with a plow for probably around 1,000.00 to 1,500.00 which isn't much at all...


----------



## cherokeeman (Jan 21, 2009)

i have a 96 cherokee with a 4. litre inline six ihave been plowing here in the northeast for 7 years with my cherokee i have had no problems they are a very strong vehicle you cant beat that 4. litre they are target proof and the drive trains are like your ramcharger almost military big balljoints and tie rod ends for the size of the vehicle i had a ramcharger years ago silver and black with red interior i loved that thing untill some drunk hit me on the side hit my door the guy was going atleast 50 miles an hour any was if you get a cherokee you wont have the room you had in your ramcharger and please stay away of any bronco 2 or chevy s10s good luck searching cherokeeman


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd say look for an 80's Chevy half ton like mine. We have a 7' Hiniker straight steel blade and it handles it great


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Start looking about May or June. There will be a bunch of cheaper stuff. If you are sick of the Meyer then just look for a decent mid 80's GMC with a plow already on it. Depending on what you are looking to spend would depend on how new or what type of plow. 

If you are seriously only doing your drive then I would go with the cheapest available that had a plow and ran half way decent. Another alternative is looking at what you are going to spend -vs- what it would take to patch what you have now. Sometimes in the long run you can come out cheaper just patching up what you have. If it still runs good and everything works there is also the chance you could sell it to someone in your area to get some money back as well.


----------

